
Linux 5.3-Rc6 - JNRowe
https://lore.kernel.org/lkml/CAHk-=wgAKCTq+t5YnG6HzrF62=rr9H=q3LqokEP0_bQRHLwYNw@mail.gmail.com/
======
JNRowe
Yep, it is /just/ an rc release note. However, it is interesting for Linus'
comment on it being 28 years since the first Linux announcement.

